# Computer Aquarium



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

A couple of months ago I was taking out the trash and I found this little old Macintosh Classic sitting by the dumpster. This was actually the first computer I had ever used as we had these in elementary school probably right around the time they came out.

Instantly the idea to use it for a nano aquarium came to mind. So I brought it in, gutted it for the better part and cleaned it up a bit and this is what I have.










I think either making my own little tank or getting one custom made should be really easy. There is even an area for the tank to sit on in there if I don't completely gut it. My biggest problem will be making this thing openable from the top as it only opens from the front. On top of it all I am not much of a DIY'er but this thing was a special gift from the aqua gods that said I just have to do it!










I am considering maybe trying to install a sliding drawer system but I don't know if that will be easy or practical. My only other option would be to somehow nicely remove the top area without butchering it and making it so it can come on and off with ease. Another problem I see is the handle area on the top is depressed into the unit and I would like to somehow raise that up to a flat surface. I have no idea how to do this because I have never done anything like but IT WILL BE DONE! lol. Anyone have any advice or ideas for this?

If I cannot do this it will also pose a problem with the lighting. There won't be much room. If I can pull this off I should be able to use roughly the same amount of lighting from 2 of the lights for the Dymax unit.

It will be roughly an 8-9 inch cube. Not sure exactly how much room I will have to work with. I am thinking of using LED's to light it and building an all in one tank unit back wall filtration thingy(i have no idea what these are called) similar to what is in the Dymax IQ3 or the Fluval Spec. I think this will be the easiest and most space efficient. I am also thinking I will have to paint it black so it doesn't look like a computer from the stone ages. Won't look very nice next to my Samsung monitor.

Anyways I just wanted to share that with you all as I am extremely excited about this project and I think it would be the perfect replacement or addition to my current desktop.


















I would love to hear comments and suggestions on how I can pull this off.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

a dremel tool, some putty/filler, gorilla glue, sandpaper, paint, and elbow grease is my suggestion for tools. it's definitely an ambitious project. I'd like to see how it turns out.!

Check out the Tom mini canister filter.
You may be able to hook it up to bulkheads and fit it in the enclosure.
http://www.tomaquarium.com/prod_details.php?cat=29&p=69


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

First what a great idea, come to think of it I have a similar monitor in the garage collecting dust. I'm not too DYI either so keep us informed.

I guess first I'd use a dremel or a hacksaw to cut out the depressed area and then glue about six little tabs so I could just set the piece cut out like a lid for access. That or buy or scavenge some like material to overlap the edges. I have a fit cutting straight so the second option would be the result of my wobbly cutting.

As far as cutting the top off what about cutting along the seam I see about an inch about the bottom. You might even be able to break the glue there. That would allow the top section to be removed for easy maintenance and not have to cut up high were it can easily be seen.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for the replies.

Joshvito - I already have a ZooMed 501 kickin around here somewhere. For this project I am really keen on the Fluval spec style filtration. I just want to have one nice clean little unit without excess hardware beside and behind the tank. I still have to figure out exactly how those build in the tank filtration units work though.

As for the tools thanks for the recommendations! Will the putty/filler fill holes and areas that I need to fill and bond pieces together? I can almost picture it like when a dent in a car is filled? Or rust is grinded out and the body filled back in?

mindnova - I'm thinkin a dremel will be much easier to use then a hacksaw considering there isn't a ton of room to work in there. BUt your thoughts about gluing little tabs in there is exactly my thoughts!
As far as cutting along the seem I am not too sure what you mean. I am a little confused by the statement.... I just woke up.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I imagine after you perform the"body work" you will need to fill and sand like on an automobile


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I did that with a consol TV in HS... not many of them left around.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

joshvito said:


> I imagine after you perform the"body work" you will need to fill and sand like on an automobile


 I have never used any of these tools or materials before lol I am soo lost. I posted this exact same thread on a local forum and I got the most amazing instructions from someone. I cannot believe they found it for me. It is like exactly what I wanted. It turns out these are common and have been done many a time. There is even a name for them. A Macquarium. Have a look!

http://www.techquarium.com/aquaria/index.html

My vision will look 10x cooler lol since it will be a nice black color, blacking out the side and back walls, thinking of maybe replacing the apple symbol with a little shrimp like the one from The Shrimp Farm.
And of course. Live plants. I would also like to further modify the body and 'bodywork' and have the lights above instead of below, of course. I also don't want the tank bottom to rest more then 2-3inches below the bottom line of the monitor.


----------



## Csl (Dec 16, 2010)

Really cool. Can't wait to see how it turns out for ya.


----------



## XSVaquascaper (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm excited to watch this thread. Keep us posted.


----------

